# How fast does the rating update?



## Alexander (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey folks- I'm wondering if anyone knows how fast our rating updates after a rider rates us. Is it immediate? My rating was 5 for my first 40 rides or so, and now at ride 55, I am at 4.97.


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS (Nov 2, 2014)

I dunno....But "WE" deserve this...


----------



## buster11xx (Aug 13, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Hey folks- I'm wondering if anyone knows how fast our rating updates after a rider rates us. Is it immediate? My rating was 5 for my first 40 rides or so, and now at ride 55, I am at 4.97.


As soon as your pax rates you. You do have to log out and back into the app to see any rating changes.


----------

